# Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.



## PolyVinylChlorid (22. September 2014)

Durch einen glücklichen Zufall kam ich neulich günstig an folgende neuwertige Rute:

Flextex CDX 66 10ft. #. 6/7 

Nun soll diese Rute meine Garbolino BlackWater #7/8 bei der Jagd auf Meerforellen ersetzen. 

Als Rolle werde ich meine "alte" AirfloT8 verwenden, die hat mir immer gute Dienste geleistet und ist Gewichtsmäßig sehr angenehm. 

Nun zur Frage; welche Schnur könnt ihr mir für die oben genannte rute empfehlen? Es sollte eine WF #? slow intermediate/intermediate sein. Kann ich eine WF #8 an das gute Stück bimseln, oder ist das eher kontraproduktiv? Gibt es die Guideline Bullet in intermediate (habe das bei keinem Anbieter gesehen)?


----------



## GoFlyFishing (22. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*

Hallo, 

kann zur Rute nix sagen, aber zur Schnurklasse generell vielleicht etwas: 

Ich würde nie eine 8er Schnur an eine 6/7er Rute machen. Du kannst es ja ausprobieren, ob dir das liegt, bzw. ob es Sinn macht, aber in der Regel ist es kein schönes Werfen mit einer derartig überladenen Rute. 

Grundsätzlich wähle ich die Schnurklasse eher zu leicht, als zu schwer, hat aber auch mit meinem persönlichen Wurfstil zu tun. In deinem Fall einer 6/7er Rute würde ich also sicher eine 6er Schnur wählen. 

Gerade Anfängern scheint das Werfen oft leichter wenn die Schnur "zu schwer" ist, weil man dann mehr Gewicht spürt, aber seinem eigenen Wurfstil zuliebe sollte man nicht auf einer überladenen Rute das Werfen anfangen.

Auch wenn es in deinem Fall noch um eine Intermediate geht, die ja auch erst mit Kraft aus dem Wasser gehoben werden soll, ist es eher nachteilig wenn die Schnur selbst schon zu schwer gewählt wird. 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Gute Alternatve zu einer durchgängigen Intermediate ist immer eine Sink Tip, bei der nur die Spitze auf einige Meter Länge einsinkt, der Rest der Schnur aber schwimmt. Ob das wegen Wellen an der See auch ideal ist müssen dir andere beantworten, aber du hast auf jeden Fall mehr werferische Möglichkeiten mit einer Sinktip.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (22. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es an der Küste eher von peripherer Bedeutung das der Wurf "schön" ist. Sanft abgelegt und weit brachte meist den Fisch. 
Aber dein Argument mit der überladenen Rute mag stimmen. 
Da ich jedoch eine WF zu fischen gedenke und die Wurfgewichte auf den Ruten sich meist auf DT beziehen (richtig?) bin ich davon ausgegangen (und nach meinen Recherchen auf z.B. FirstCast) das man mit WF-Schnüren grundsätzlich ein bis zwei Schnurklassen höher fischen kann, oder täusche ich mich da? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Leine-Leroy (22. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*

Mein Tipp zum Meerforellen angeln wäre ne Guidline Coastel, die gibt es in verschiedenen Sinkraten.

Wie ich sehe kommst diu aus BS, die Schnur kannst du mit Sicherheit bei ADH in Peine Probewerfen, oder dich auch bezüglich anderer Schnüre beraten lassen.

Tight Lines 
Leroy


----------



## GoFlyFishing (22. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*

Hallo, 

dass du mit einer WF-Schnur in der Klasse generell höher als die Rutenklasse gehen kannst stimmt auf keinen Fall. Die ein oder andere Rute mit starkem Rückgrat mag das hinnehmen, die andere überhaupt nicht. Ausprobieren. Sinn macht es aber selten derart  zu überladen (was versprichst du dir davon?), das Gerät sollte schon aufeinander abgestimmt sein. 

Mit "schöner Werfen" meinte ich auch nicht das Ablegen der Schnur oder das Präsentieren: wenn du eine zu schwere Schnur hast, wirfst du weniger weit, weniger ausgewogen, weniger genau, und es fühlt sich einfach völlig unstimmig an und ist kraftraubend. Wenn du auf Weite kommen willst nützt dir allein ein zur Rute passendes Schnurgewicht, und ein kurzes WF-Fronttaper - und mehr noch als das alles: ein sauberer Doppelzug.

Viele Grüße
Simon

PS: Du schreibst außerdem ZITAT: 

"Da ich jedoch eine WF zu fischen gedenke und die Wurfgewichte auf den  Ruten sich meist auf DT beziehen (richtig?) bin ich davon ausgegangen  (und nach meinen Recherchen auf z.B. FirstCast) das man mit WF-Schnüren  grundsätzlich ein bis zwei Schnurklassen höher fischen kann, oder  täusche ich mich da? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?"

Das Gegenteil ist der Fall! Tendenziell kannst du wenn dann mit einer DT höher im Schnurklassengewicht gehen, als mit der WF. Grund ist ganz einfach: Bei einer WF ist das höchste Schnurgewicht relativ schnell draußen (die Keule), bei einer DT erst später, da sie keine Keule hat. Daher kannst du mit einer WF die Rute schneller überladen als mit einer DT, und auch schon bei kürzeren Würfen. Die DT kann daher eher ne Schnurklasse höher gewählt werden als die WF. Ich fische zb eine 5/6 er Rute mit einer 6er DT oder einer 5er WF.


----------



## Donald84 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*

Pauschale Empfehlungen sind schwer, da das von deiner Rute, der Schnur (jede Schnur ist anders) und von deinen Fähigkeiten abhängt. Bist du ein guter Werfer, würde ich dir auch zu einer tendenziell leichteren Schnur raten, und du kannst schön viel Schnur vor dem Schießenlassen in der Luft halten. wie gesagt, dazu musst du aber schon recht ordentliche Schlaufen werfen. und da die schnurklasse für die küste schon eher niedrig ist, würde ich dir von dieser variante erstmal abraten 
Praktikabler ist aus meiner sicht eine kürzere keule (9-10m) und dann etwas schwerer und zack raus damit in die fluten ohne größeren schnurüberhang nach der keule
Ich würde dir zur 6er Coastal oder 6er Outbound Short raten. das sind für ihre klassen sehr schwere und eher kurze keulen (müssten bei 10,5 bzw. 9,2m liegen) d.h. damit kannst du schön die keule vor die spitze bringen und dann schießen lassen,ohne viel schnurüberhang und viele leerwürfe

unbedingt würde ich dir empfehlen in jedem fall probezuwerfen, bei adh oder beim heiländer in lübeck oder bei serious flyfishing in kiel. alles 3 top fachgeschöfte, die bestimmt die schnur für dich zum testen haben-


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (22. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*

Erstmal Dank für die kritische Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema und der Hilfe!

Meine Annahmen stütze ich auf folgende Aussage:
"(...)Wenn der Rutenhersteller z.B. eine Rute für das „Inder-Luft-Halten“ von 20m langen Schnurkeulen der Klasse 5 ausgelegt hat, so wird diese Rute mit 22m Schnurkeule der Klasse 5 an ihre Leistungsgrenze stoßen, während sie mit einer 9m kurzen Schnurkeule der Klasse 5 erheblich unterfordert sein wird. Verwendet man nun eine 9m kurze Keule für die Küstenangelei auf dieser Rute, so wird die Keule einer 8er Schnur in etwa das gleiche (und zwar gut passende) Gewicht wie die 20m Keule der 5er Schnur mit sich bringen.(...)"

Quelle: http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/GeraeteabstimmungRuteundSchnur.html


Ist eventuell der Luftwiederstand ein nicht unerheblicher Faktor welcher bei der Wahl der Schnur/Keule/etc. mit einfließt? Ich denke aber mal das ich zu ADH fahren werde und ne Runde Probe werfe, scheint mir das sinnigste zu sein...


----------



## MaikP (22. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*

Deine Flextex CDX 66 10ft. #. 6/7 ist ein schwerer Schabbelstock 
ohne Rückrat und wird dir an der Küste nicht viel Freude bereiten,  egal mit welcher Schnur. Also wenn dann eine 6er Schnur.Fahr am besten nach Peine und wirf ein paar Schnüre zur Probe.
Grüße


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (22. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*



MaikP schrieb:


> Deine Flextex CDX 66 10ft. #. 6/7 ist ein schwerer Schabbelstock
> ohne Rückrat und wird dir an der Küste nicht viel Freude bereiten,  egal mit welcher Schnur. Also wenn dann eine 6er Schnur.Fahr am besten nach Peine und wirf ein paar Schnüre zur Probe.
> Grüße



Jetzt muss ich doch ein wenig grinsen 

Das mag sein, ich werde mal berichten was ich für ne Leine drauf gezogen habe und ob ich wohl möglich doch bei meiner Garbolino Black Water #7/8 bleibe.


----------



## Thomas E. (22. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*

Die Guideline Coastal  Slow Intermediate ist meine Empfehlung !

Die Bullet hat nach meiner Meinung für die Küste eine zu kurze Keule.

Bei Guideline ist es so, das fast viele Schnüre eine Klasse mehr wiegen, will man also eine echte 7er haben, kann man eher eine Kl. 6 kaufen.

Im Zweifelsfall ausprobieren, um das "Wohlfühlgewicht" zu ermitteln, oder das Wurfgewicht der Rute ausmessen.

10 Fuß Rutenlänge ist für die Küste etwas zu lang, optimal sind 270- 290 cm.


----------



## Thomas E. (22. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall! Tendenziell kannst du wenn dann mit einer DT höher im Schnurklassengewicht gehen, als mit der WF. Grund ist ganz einfach: Bei einer WF ist das höchste Schnurgewicht relativ schnell draußen (die Keule), bei einer DT erst später, da sie keine Keule hat. Daher kannst du mit einer WF die Rute schneller überladen als mit einer DT, und auch schon bei kürzeren Würfen. Die DT kann daher eher ne Schnurklasse höher gewählt werden als die WF. Ich fische zb eine 5/6 er Rute mit einer 6er DT oder einer 5er WF.



Hi,

so stimmt das nicht !

Ob WF oder DT, beide Ausführungen wiegen nach AFFTA auf den ersten 9,14m gleich viel. 
Die normale DT läuft dann dick weiter und wird mit zunehmender Schnurlänge sehr schwer und überlastet die Rute möglicherweise.

Die WF hat nach den Reartaper nur noch die dünne Schußschnur, die vergleihsweise wenig wiegt.

Daher gilt für Ruten, auf denen zwei Klassen angegeben werden,
die niedrige Klasse für DT, die höhere für WF.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (23. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*

Hallo, 

oh mann, was für ne Schnurkonfusion hier. Also, meine Schnüre sind  tatsächlich 5er DT und 6er WF bei einer 5/6er Rute, grade nochmal im  Keller nachgeschaut. Thomas hat recht. Und gemessen werden die ersten  9m, meine Begründung war daher falsch, Schande über mich! Trotzdem gilt unabhängig davon für  den Threadersteller dass die 8er seine Rute mit Sicherheit zu sehr überlädt... 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## MaikP (23. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*


```
Jetzt muss ich doch ein wenig grinsen 

Das mag sein, ich werde mal berichten was ich für ne Leine drauf gezogen habe und ob ich wohl möglich doch bei meiner Garbolino Black Water #7/8 bleibe.
```

Du kannst gerne auch zu mir kommen und Costal ,Pounch, Bullet und diverse Airflo Schnüre in 6,7,8 an diversen Flextec-Ruten durchprobieren. Es ist von mir 1km zur Oker.


----------



## Marsvin (24. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*

Moin,



MaikP schrieb:


> Deine Flextex CDX 66 10ft. #. 6/7 ist ein schwerer Schabbelstock
> ohne Rückrat und wird dir an der Küste nicht viel Freude bereiten,  egal mit welcher Schnur.



... hart, wie es klingt... aber im Kern kann ich nur zustimmen.

Das Werfen mit so einer langen kopflastigen Rute an der Küste ist sehr anstrengend. Du wirst mit ihr nur schwer eine enge Schlaufe zustande bringen. Gerade bei etwas Gegenwind ist so eine lange weiche Rute gar keine Freude.

Für die Küste sind kürzere schnelle Ruten, die eine enge Schlaufe generieren die erste Wahl. Da gibt es auch eine Menge preiswerter Modelle.

Ich würde es mir echt überlegen, ob ich mir eine teure Schnur für eine so wenig zum Küstenfischen geeignete Rute zulege oder mich lieber nach einer passenden Rute mit passender Schnur umsehe.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Hakumator (27. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*

Ich hatte mir mal aus Jux eine CDX 88 Trout ersteigert, wollte mal sehen was die wohl kann. Nichts kann sie, ist in meinen Augen ein Spinnrutenblank. War eine 7/8er, also für Würfe in Kurzdistanz mag sie wohl langen, erst wenn man richtig Druck macht, den Doppelzug dazu nimmt, geht die Performenz der Rute in die Grütze. Der Blank ladet sich auf und die Rutenspitze gibt aprupt nach und der Vorschwung geht kurz ins leere um dann ohne Power nach vorne zu gehen. Wenn du einen Teppichklopfer brauchst, hast du ihn ja jetzt.
Die Coastel ist eine Superschnur für die Küste, fische sie als 7er und 8er auf meinen Küstenruten, wobei ich dazu sagen muss,dass sich die floating sich  schöner werfen läßt als die intermediat.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas E. (28. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*



Hakumator schrieb:


> Die Coastel ist eine Superschnur für die Küste, fische sie als 7er und 8er auf meinen Küstenruten, wobei ich dazu sagen muss,dass sich die floating sich  schöner werfen läßt als die intermediat.|kopfkrat



Hi, 

was heißt für Dich "schöner" ?

Die Intermediate- Schnur hat eine höhere Dichte im Keulenbereich, als die schwimmende Ausführung. 
Sie fliegt deshalb schneller, weiter und ist bei dem meist vorhandenen Wind vorzuziehen.


----------



## MaikP (30. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*



> Ich hatte mir mal aus Jux eine CDX 88 Trout ersteigert


Die CRX  (nicht CDX) 88 ist noch schlechter als die CDX66 !
An der Küste ist keine Rute dieses Herstellers zu gebrauchen.

Die Streamtec ist für die Flußfischer ganz pasabel.
Allerdings ist die Beringung schlecht eingebunden und die Steckverbindungen passen auch nicht so toll. Wer im Busch und unter schwierigen Bedingungen fischt wo man mal ne Rute schrottet hat ne billige Alternative. Die angegebenen Schnurklassen
stimmen. Bei wenig Platz und wenn man die Rute schnell aufladen will vertragen die Streamtec auch eine Schnurklasse höher.


----------



## Evotec (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welche Schnur zur Rute - den Meefos entgegen.*

Wirf mal die LoopOpti Stillwater 
Hab die gern gefischt bis ich auf den Coastel RTG von Guiedline umgestiegen bin. 
Sehr gute Schnur für die Küste


----------

